# What do you think?



## mepe_tn (Apr 28, 2009)

So, how do you think you did on the ME exam?


----------



## cjdecuir (Apr 28, 2009)

mepe_tn said:


> So, how do you think you did on the ME exam?


Thought that the test was a little bit tougher than in October, but I feel better by how I did overall. Only needed to get a couple of more right than I had last time to pass this time.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 28, 2009)

The exam overall was a bit easier than I thought it would be. The morning was what I expected but the afternoon was easier.

I think I have a chance!


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2009)

^when I took it, I came away with a similar feeling (and I had passed)... I actually felt like I may have spent too much time studying!


----------



## mechie_aggie (Apr 28, 2009)

Found the exam to be very similar to NCEES sample questions. I think my decision to take both 2001 and 2008 samples tests was really helpful. Made me comfortable with problems involving mixed unit systems.

Now its just wait and see.


----------



## goodal (Apr 28, 2009)

I told my wife (After 6 months of studying) that i would be the happiest person in the world if i left thinking it was easy. I wouldnt say that i thought it was easy, but i do feel i was as prepared as a person can be with over 400hrs of study and god only know how many hundreds of problems. This was my first time, but i feel pretty good about it.

Just 8-12 weeks to go. :waitwall:


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 28, 2009)

badal said:


> I told my wife (After 6 months of studying) that i would be the happiest person in the world if i left thinking it was easy. I wouldnt say that i thought it was easy, but i do feel i was as prepared as a person can be with over 400hrs of study and god only know how many hundreds of problems. This was my first time, but i feel pretty good about it.
> Just 8-12 weeks to go. :waitwall:



First time as well, I killed the morning portion, I finished an hour early and went back and reworked some problems.

The afternoon (Thermo Fluids Section) was quite a bit harder for for me. Had at least 5-6 guesses. Started really dragging towards the end as well.

Overall, I think I have a 50% chance of passing, depends on if I did as well as I think I did on the morning portion.


----------



## JGG (Apr 28, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> First time as well, I killed the morning portion, I finished an hour early and went back and reworked some problems.
> The afternoon (Thermo Fluids Section) was quite a bit harder for for me. Had at least 5-6 guesses. Started really dragging towards the end as well.
> 
> Overall, I think I have a 50% chance of passing, depends on if I did as well as I think I did on the morning portion.



I felt the same way. I walked out of the morning session for lunch feeling really good, but the second part (HVAC) got me. I think it was partially mental fatigue but also a different spin on some of the questions than I was really prepared for which worked with the fatigue to make it a lot harder. Becuase the morning section can be so deceiving, I think I'm right at a 50% chance either way.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 28, 2009)

JGG said:


> I felt the same way. I walked out of the morning session for lunch feeling really good, but the second part (HVAC) got me. I think it was partially mental fatigue but also a different spin on some of the questions than I was really prepared for which worked with the fatigue to make it a lot harder. Becuase the morning section can be so deceiving, I think I'm right at a 50% chance either way.



My main problem with the afternoon was that my best area was heat transfer, but the test seemed to have way more Thermo problems......... so luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## beaumont73 (Apr 29, 2009)

On a scale of 1 easy to 5 hard. I will say morning was 1-2 and afternoon (Thermal/Fluid) was 2-3. There were 4-5 Q's in afternoon, I had hard time to get answer. Overall feeling after the exam was GOOD. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jragg (May 6, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> My main problem with the afternoon was that my best area was heat transfer, but the test seemed to have way more Thermo problems......... so luck of the draw I guess.


I'd say that the afternoon section kind of hit on my strong areas (Thermal/Fluids). I walked away from the afternoon session significantly earlier than I thought I would. I didn't finish the sample exams early at all, but I finished the actual test with about an hour to go (and then I did some checking/doublechecking).


----------



## chaocl (Jun 5, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> My main problem with the afternoon was that my best area was heat transfer, but the test seemed to have way more Thermo problems......... so luck of the draw I guess.


I will be taking the Oct 2009 PE mechanical......I thought the afternoon heat transfer(10%) and thermo(10%) section are fix percentages on the test....why thermo has more problems than heat transfer?......If not then they need to change the percentage right.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I will be taking the Oct 2009 PE mechanical......I thought the afternoon heat transfer(10%) and thermo(10%) section are fix percentages on the test....why thermo has more problems than heat transfer?......If not then they need to change the percentage right.


Those are just estimates, the exact number of questions in each category is not given.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 8, 2009)

JGG said:


> I felt the same way. I walked out of the morning session for lunch feeling really good, but the second part (HVAC) got me. I think it was partially mental fatigue but also a different spin on some of the questions than I was really prepared for which worked with the fatigue to make it a lot harder. Becuase the morning section can be so deceiving, I think I'm right at a 50% chance either way.


I didn't finish any sample exam early, but I did finish the morning like an hour early, I took the Thermal/Fluids and the mental fatigue definitely set in after about 2 hours into the afternoon section. So we are in the same boat I think.


----------

